# Too many tackle boxes.



## NCSrfsh (Nov 29, 2005)

I need one big box. Looked at the Plano line and nothing looked big enough. I already have a big plug box so it doesn't need to store them. I'm thinking that building one may be the way to go. It needs to store things like jigs, soft baits, terminal tackle, knives, pliers,...... Maybe someone out there has their own storage system they could share. Some photos would be great. Would like to see a line or leader storage system also. Should have said this from the start, this would be for use in a SUV or pickup.
Mark


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

IMHO I have switched from the big tackle box to many smaller tackle boxes that are geared towards what I am doing for the day. I have also moved away from boxes and when to bags. If you want an ultimate box/bag a few good souls suggested the MOLLE system (google it up). It lets you build your own backpack with accessories. Level 3 seems to be a good starting size. I plan to convert my last hard box to a MOLLE pack for my surf fishing. I have WAY TOO MUCH stuff to try and stick in a single box. As I am experimenting with new places and tactics my tackle keeps growing. I am also toying with separating things out that I always need, pliers, headlamp, hook remover, grips, knives etc etc and place this in a small bag. This makes 2 bags but makes sure you don't forget to move your pliers from one box to another or as I often have done is to buy these things in triplicate (one for each box/bag).

best of luck


----------



## Fishhook (Sep 18, 2007)

*Build it.......*

I'd say you will have to build something for what you are talking about. I have played with many ideas myself, but haven't got the perfect system yet. 

I currently use small totes for most stuff. I have 4 main totes. I can stack 2 high in campershell with plenty of room above. 

1. Trout = small plugs, soft plastic. 
2. Pier Gear = gaff, king rigs, salty dogs.
3. Misc. Gear = knives, gloves, throw net, flashlights. 
4. More plugs = mirror lures, blades, jerk baits. 

Plus 

Tackle Bag = Rigging, slides, beads, leader, hooks
Big Maximizer Box = striper plugs
Small Spinnerbait box = spoons
Tool Box = line
Tote for waders


Too much stuff. 

Fishhook


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

My best friend has turned a hotel housekeeping cart into a tackle box. He uses it exclusively on the pier. He added sides to lock it up. The top is the perfect height to work on rigs and stuff. He has rod holders attached to it. I know that it is a lot more then what you are talking about, but it is such a unique contraption, I figured I would share....


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

thekingfeeder said:


> My best friend has turned a hotel housekeeping cart into a tackle box. He uses it exclusively on the pier. He added sides to lock it up. The top is the perfect height to work on rigs and stuff. He has rod holders attached to it. I know that it is a lot more then what you are talking about, but it is such a unique contraption, I figured I would share....


And of course, there's also room for the assorted shampoos, hand lotions, tissues, colognes, bar soap, feminine napkins, toilet paper, etc. Actually, I'd like to see a pic of that. Seems like the wheels might be too narrow for the beach, but not too sure if the cart would be too large for the pier or not. I am also going to assume it's stainless. Portability may be another problem, though. Would have to see it...but interesting.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'd like to see a pic of that as well. I have separate tackle boxes for whatever I'm doing, but they all fit into one bag. I don't use a lot of fancy rigs or anything though. Mainly fishfinder rigs, then i have a metal box, plug box, and smaller fish rig box with small jigs and such. I just grab whichever one I need, or depending on the time of year just keep them all in my Jeep.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

The Suburbon works great for me. 

But seriously, I now just use the flat plano boxes and milk crates for the majority of my tackle. Then I have a simple box that I load accordingly for each fishing trip. Except when I go to Hatteras, then EVERYTHING goes.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

You cant go wrong with 5 gallon buckets for different types of fishing


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I believe in Keepin It Simple, Silly...

Because I live in the great town of Hampton Roads, bein' mobile on your feet is a requisite..thus I just carry what I need in my back pack. If I'm fishing with fresh bait, I'll carry my fish-n-mate cart w/ heavers ,sand spikes, a cooler and bait in tow...I try to keep it lite and not carry anything that is not essential...

But the backpack has all my essentials to tie rigs, remove hooks, sunblock, protected spools of mono. 20lbs fluro all the way up to 125lbs mono leader. I prefer to keep all my terminal tackle and hooks in them BPS nylon bags (the ones that zip up and have indivdual plastic, zip lock pouches to store all my terminal tackle and hooks.) I keep 2 of them bags. One bag is for my heavier terminal tackle and the other, for the lighter stuff.






































Goes the same for tossing arties...I will carry 2-3 Plano boxes. One box w/ different colored grubs, assorted sized lead heads, another box with an array of Storms and the last box of plastics and some metal. Just depends on what I am targeting.

The kitchen sink and everything else goes if I am taking the beater on the sand.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Damn, Al.

All that gear and you still don't catch.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Damn, Al.
> 
> All that gear and you still don't catch.



must be my problem....I jus' don't bring enough stuff that catches fish or works


BTW, did you ever get that handle on that Tierra fixed? or that tip on that 1267 fixed or the Danville mag put back together? I'll let you borrow one of mine that works.


BTW....betcha I won't lose a set of keys in my mess....knew I shoulda left ya on the beach to fend fer yourself.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> must be my problem....I jus' don't bring enough stuff that catches fish or works


Dude, that ain't yer problem.



Nserch4Drum said:


> BTW, did you ever get that handle on that Tierra fixed? or that tip on that 1267 fixed or the Danville mag put back together? I'll let you borrow one of mine that works.


Tierra sent back to Daiwa.

RS1267 still broke. But RS sent me a new blank. I just have to get Jim to build it. Then sell it. Or just sell the blank. I dunno yet.

Glad you found my keys in the sand that evening. I owe ya a few more beers from that one.

But I still haven't got my Abu handle back from you, either. Ya focker.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Take a Look at this Set-up

http://www.stripersonline.com/surfta...highlight=plug


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm partial to the WFO System of bags. I've got the smaller of the two "big" bags they make. 

Heavy Cordura construction, heavy duty zippers, rubber bottom. 









Big side pouch.









Tall side pouch and plier pocket.









Look ma, rod holders! 









This bag holds 4 3600 sized boxes.









The internal dividers makes it so that you can pull out a box at a time and not have to move all of the other boxes. 









The top pocket is deep enough for all my essentials, including _four _1/4lb spools of line. 









This load-out carries all of the essentials for me, while preserving the flexibility of the utility boxes. I just swap them out depending on type of fishing and go. The stuff that stays with the bag always is the four 1/4lb spools of line seen above (20, 30, 40, 50lb test), pliers and cutters, most of the hooks I use frequently, three wrist spools of leader (60, 80, 100lb test), some fluorocarbon, a ruler (the orange thingy above), and a knot tying tool. Weights, lures, other miscellaneous tackle and any specialty items I move back and forth in the utility boxes. 

This bag is for tackle only, and I set it up as a tackle station when fishing out of my truck or on shore. I also tote another camera-type bag for all of my reels, other tools, reel care items, and first aid kit.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

oops see below


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> .


Think This rod will be for sale soon, with " a NEW TIP"


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

But Seriously,

I had problems this year when fishing as I would lug my one backpack on every trip. Thing was it had too much crap in it and was very heavy. On my first trip to KN, I was lugging about 8 lbs of lead, even though I was only tossing lures. So I am going to set up two back packs (both have plano boxes) i think both are from BPS.. One for FW and one for SW. I have another bag with 5 plano boxes for lures. And one bag with my surf stuff, rigs, lines, etc.. So its one backpack and/or a lure or surf bag. 

Now keeping with the boyscout motto, be prepared, i keep spare stuff in my backpack some lures, some lead, bottom rigs, BWFB and some Gulp! stuff as extras. that way if I go bottom fishing or Lure tossin I will always have the other type on hand. nothing worse than soaking bait at the peake and have the fish hit lures, get the idea. 

Now all i have to do is decide if i want to buy an extra set of the stuff for my backpack, rain gear, sun tan lotion, etc. That Way I won't have to keep switching. But we will see how much FW fishing I actually do this year.

sorry for being long winded.


NS4Drum... or anyone else. Where did you get or what are those neoprene things called that you have those spools of line in. My first time seeing those.

Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

If you're a connoisseur of fine canned adult beverages, and Al is a connoisseur, they'd be readily apparent and available. 

Beer coozies


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> If you're a connoisseur of fine canned adult beverages, and Al is a connoisseur, they'd be readily apparent and available.
> 
> Beer coozies


Are those beer koozies for Cans of Foster?? I know the A/C is partial to BL... 

or do the spools appear bigger than they really are. I first thought those were 1lb spools, but unless that is a big leatherman, i guess they are the smaller ones.

Got it Thanks!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

It's a *humongous *Leatherman and those coozies are for the Heineken Keg Can!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

> NS4Drum... or anyone else. Where did you get or what are those neoprene things called that you have those spools of line in. My first time seeing those.


ya mean these? cool to keep yer Mic Ultra's in...but make even better 1/4 lb spool huggies!

Thanks Tommy!




























Tater and the res' of em younguns couldn't give em away @ the 2007 WRI /Fish Milita Striper Tourny...

Wound up keepin a "few"......


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Saw this somewhere, but some guy uses beer koozies to keep his spool in. Seems like it'd work to me.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Wife bought me a nice big backpack set up for christmas and now I know how the expression "don't put all your egss in one basket" came about. That's one heavy darn basket of eggs! Like fyremanjef said, 8 lbs. of lead gets heavy. I have a smaller soft bag that had two plano boxes and room for two more, so a stop at BPS fixed that. I guess on a pier cart my big bag is ok, but if I'm walking any distance, just the essentials.


----------

